# HELP! My girls are sooo hard to feed.



## OkayAnnaJo (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been allowing my dogs to manipulate me into feeding them human food. They absolutely will not eat dried kibble anymore; one of them never would. There was a time when they would eat Science Diet but then they started refusing to eat that. They do not like to be given the same food twice in a row. They get a chicken jerky treat to start off their day & of course since it's a treat they'll eat them every day. I also leave out healthy dog biscuits for them that I bought at our local Olsen's Grain & Feed store. They're the only place around me that sells the higher quality dog food, raw food, Fresh Pet turkey & chicken chubs. They have eaten raw food, but again they won't eat it for more than two meals if even two. Usually they just turn their nose up & walk away no matter how many times I pull it back out of the refrigerator for them hoping they'll give in & eat. They only give in & eat it when they've become super hungry & that only happens occasionally. I'm telling you these little munchkins are extremely stubborn & they've really got me so stressed out over this whole feeding issue. I've wasted so much money on food that got thrown away & I'm on Social Security Disability income so I've got to figure something out before they cause me to go bankrupt. 
I know I've no one to blame but myself but has anyone else out there had this happen & if so can you please share with me what you did to resolve the problem. Advice is what I need so I'm hoping someone has some good advice to give me. Thanks much. Ü

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Decide what you would like them to eat, and stick to your guns.
It won't hurt them to miss a couple of meals unless they are puppies, very tiny or ill. Assuming they are normal sized and healthy, put the food down, give them 15 minutes to eat it, if they don't then pick it up and offer at the next mealtime. Don't feed any treats or snacks, don't leave the biscuits out anymore.
It is perfectly fine to offer them variety though, they don't have to eat the same thing twice a day every day. I feed raw and it is a much more varied diet than just a plate of the same kibble everyday. You just need to teach them that they eat what you put down, or they don't eat, it is their choice.


----------



## siobhancr (Aug 28, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Decide what you would like them to eat, and stick to your guns.
> It won't hurt them to miss a couple of meals unless they are puppies, very tiny or ill. Assuming they are normal sized and healthy, put the food down, give them 15 minutes to eat it, if they don't then pick it up and offer at the next mealtime. Don't feed any treats or snacks, don't leave the biscuits out anymore.
> It is perfectly fine to offer them variety though, they don't have to eat the same thing twice a day every day. I feed raw and it is a much more varied diet than just a plate of the same kibble everyday. You just need to teach them that they eat what you put down, or they don't eat, it is their choice.


Definitely agree with this. When I got my chihuahua, she'd been fed cheap wet food by her previous owner, and it was a nightmare to get her onto dry biscuits. When she did eat, I just made a big fuss and praised her and it seemed to work, now she free feeds on dry biscuits and has a good treat once or twice a week. 

Good luck! Don't pull your hair out, you'll work it out


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

If you wet the food down. Then eventually put less water with it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Have to agree with everyone else! You have to decide what you want them to eat and stick with it! They are not going to go hungry! 

Have you tried dehydrated such as The Honest Kitchen? A lot of people feed ziwipeak, freeze dried. 

There are lots of websites you can order from, like pet food direct, petflow, just google and you will see them.

How are your girls with obedience training? Do they recognize you as the pack leader? Do they get plenty of exercise? If they get a good workout, either physically or mentally, they make get hungry and eat what they are given! It may take a while, but they will eat! I have had picky dogs, in fact, Susie would go sometimes 2 days without eating! Now she eats whatever is in front of her. I think it's because of Angel! 

Give it a try! It's not easy, but it can be done and will save you a lot of stress in the future!


----------

